# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته زیست سلولی و صنایع غذایی

## Amirmu66

سلام بچه ها...من 40 هزار منطقه 2 اوردم...دنبال رشته ای هستم که بعد از 4 سال درس خوندن ی بازار کاری داشته باشه!!!
با توجه به اینکه توان مالی غیرانتفاعی و آزاد ندارم فقط میتونم دولتی و شبانه و پیام نور برم...
2 تا رشته ظاهرا بین بقیه اینده بهتری داره... یکی زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی--یکی دیگه هم علوم و مهندسی صنایع غذایی(کشاورزی)
خواستم کمکم کنید که کدوم رو برم یا اصلا رشته دیگه ای پیشنهاد دارید یا نه...
چیزی که فهمیدم اینه هیچ کدوم از این رشته ها بازار کار نداره..پس چه کار کنم ؟چی برم؟

----------


## Javad1376

سلام زیست سلولی مولکولی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه از نظر علمی ولی اگه کسی هستی که میخوای با مدرک کارشناسی دنبال استخدام شدن باشی واردش نشو؛یا با ایسانس باید بزنی آزاد مثلا تدریس و از این چیزا یا این که بری مقاطع بالا مث ارشد و دکترا؛خود رشته خیلی خوبه ولی باید به وضعیت بازار کارش ه توجه کنی ضمن این که درساشم خیلی سخته از پزشکی هم درساش سخت تره و این که کنکور ارشد تو این رشته از کنکور سراسری خیلی سخت تره

----------


## Amirmu66

پس با این توجه نباید سمتش برم...چون من دوست دارم رشتم بازارکار داشته باشه...حتی شده در دوران دانشجویی بشه کاراموزی کرد...ولی مشل اینه با این رتبه رشته دیگه ای پیدا نمیکنم برم...جز همون مهندسی صنایع و موادغذایی


> سلام زیست سلولی مولکولی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه از نظر علمی ولی اگه کسی هستی که میخوای با مدرک کارشناسی دنبال استخدام شدن باشی واردش نشو؛یا با ایسانس باید بزنی آزاد مثلا تدریس و از این چیزا یا این که بری مقاطع بالا مث ارشد و دکترا؛خود رشته خیلی خوبه ولی باید به وضعیت بازار کارش ه توجه کنی ضمن این که درساشم خیلی سخته از پزشکی هم درساش سخت تره و این که کنکور ارشد تو این رشته از کنکور سراسری خیلی سخت تره

----------


## asie67

> سلام زیست سلولی مولکولی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه از نظر علمی ولی اگه کسی هستی که میخوای با مدرک کارشناسی دنبال استخدام شدن باشی واردش نشو؛یا با ایسانس باید بزنی آزاد مثلا تدریس و از این چیزا یا این که بری مقاطع بالا مث ارشد و دکترا؛خود رشته خیلی خوبه ولی باید به وضعیت بازار کارش ه توجه کنی ضمن این که درساشم خیلی سخته از پزشکی هم درساش سخت تره و این که کنکور ارشد تو این رشته از کنکور سراسری خیلی سخت تره


والا من نخونده رفتم سرجلسه ارشد راحت فردوسی قبول شدم لیسانس هم دانشگاه تهران بودم شب امتحان خوندم معدل الف شدم کی گفته درحد پزشکی سخته اخه!!!! 
به هیچ وجه وزارت علوم نزنید بدترین رشته های وزارت بهداشت حداقل دوسال طرح دارن اما اگه مثل من از دانشگاه معتبر هم مدرک بگیری توی زیست اصلا کار نیست تازه همکلاسیم امریکاست داره برمیگرده ایران میگه اونجاهم تعریفی نداره وگرنه من با این سن چرا دوباره عقب گرد کنم به کنکور
بنظرم اگه معدل خوب دارید رشته های بدون ازمون وزارت بهداشتو بزنید  یا حتی شده برید جهاد دانشگاهی دوره های بهیاری بگذرونید اما سمت علوم پایه نرید که.متاسفانه هیچ اینده ای نداره حتی مقطع دکتراش

----------


## Amirmu66

> والا من نخونده رفتم سرجلسه ارشد راحت فردوسی قبول شدم لیسانس هم دانشگاه تهران بودم شب امتحان خوندم معدل الف شدم کی گفته درحد پزشکی سخته اخه!!!! 
> به هیچ وجه وزارت علوم نزنید بدترین رشته های وزارت بهداشت حداقل دوسال طرح دارن اما اگه مثل من از دانشگاه معتبر هم مدرک بگیری توی زیست اصلا کار نیست تازه همکلاسیم امریکاست داره برمیگرده ایران میگه اونجاهم تعریفی نداره وگرنه من با این سن چرا دوباره عقب گرد کنم به کنکور
> بنظرم اگه معدل خوب دارید رشته های بدون ازمون وزارت بهداشتو بزنید  یا حتی شده برید جهاد دانشگاهی دوره های بهیاری بگذرونید اما سمت علوم پایه نرید که.متاسفانه هیچ اینده ای نداره حتی مقطع دکتراش


معدل نهاییم 17 و معدل دیپلمم 18...رتبمم 40 هزار...بهداشت قبول میشم؟
نظرتون راجب صنایع غذایی شاخه کشاورزی چیه

----------


## bahra

آقا سوال منم هست. کسی که میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه

----------


## asie67

> معدل نهاییم 17 و معدل دیپلمم 18...رتبمم 40 هزار...بهداشت قبول میشم؟
> نظرتون راجب صنایع غذایی شاخه کشاورزی چیه


شما صدتا انتخاب داری بزن شاید قبول شدی
والا صنایع هم چندان بدردنمیخوره 
رشته های وزارت بهداشت چون توسط غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور فله ای و کیلویی ارائه نمیشه یخورده بازار کار داره البته اونا هم کم کم رو به افوله اما خب همون دوسال طرحی که دارن هم کمی جای امیدواری داره واسه تولید اشتغال هم که بنظرم اصلا دانشگاه نمی خواد فقط پول و پارتی و خوش فکری لازمه که من ندارم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## asie67

یسری کاردانی وزارت بهداشت برای پذیرش بدون ازمون گذاشته یادم نیست چه رشته هایی اما بنظرم به کارشناسی های وزارت علوم می ارزه

----------


## asie67

فقط من موندم شما چجوری اخه 40هزار شدی؟من با یه بچه نشستم خوندم 3هزار شدم شما جوونا چرا انقدر بخودتون ظلم میکنید اخه؟ با یکم تلاش میتونی تمام اینده و زندگیتون  رو تغییر بدین
نکنید اینکارارو  والا رشته های بدردنخور اصلا ارزش خوندن نداره

----------

